# Fernseher 32&quot;, FullHD, DVD Player



## airXgamer (25. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich soll für einen Verwandten einen neuen Fernseher suchen, der einen Röhrenfernseher ersetzen soll. Preislich soll das Gerät im Bereich 200 Euro liegen und nach Möglichkeit einen integrierten DVD Player haben (die Auswahl wird durch diese Einschränkung sehr klein - ich werde da noch Überzeugungsarbeit Richtung eines zusätzlichen Players leisten). Das Gerät soll wieder >10 Jahre benutzt werden. Momentan wird ein Receiver von Unitymedia benutzt, der Fernseher sollte einen integrierten Receiver haben, der dieses Gerät ersetzt. SmartTV Funktionen, Browser, Youtube, Internetanschluss braucht der Fernseher nicht. Auflösung FullHD wäre gut.

Die Eckdaten noch mal kurz als Liste:
32", FullHD<
Budget ~200Euro
Receiver für Unitymedia Kabelanschluss
nach Möglichkeit mit DVD Player
Kompatibel mit einer VESA Halterung (noch nicht gekauft, also noch flexibel)
geplante Nutzungsdauer >10Jahre


Ich habe die Eckdaten mal bei geizhals eingetippt und lande da bei diesen Geräten: Produktvergleich Grundig 32 GFB 6060, JVC LT-32V45LFC, Telefunken XF32G111 Geizhals Deutschland (alle ohne DVD Player).

Was gibt es an empfehlenswerten Geräten in der Preisklasse?

Gruß 
AirX.


----------



## DOcean (25. Mai 2020)

in der Preisklasse wird das schwer bis unmöglich was vernüftiges zu finden...

vorallem da alle auf den SmartTV mit 4K Zug aufgesprungen sind...

Ich würde ~500€ ansparen und dann 4K TV mit externem BluRay Player kaufen, da hat man länger was von...


----------



## airXgamer (25. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das Budget ist kein Budget im Sinne von "es ist nicht mehr da", sondern im Sinne von "es soll / darf aus persönlichen Prioritäten nicht mehr kosten", warten bringt also nicht wirklich was. 
Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit günstigen Fernsehern im Allgemeinen? Gibts irgendwas besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## DOcean (25. Mai 2020)

kannst du ihm ja sagen... er kann sich alle 2-3 Jahre einen neuen TV kaufen... oder etwas kaufen das länger hält aber etwas mehr kostet...


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2020)

> Das Gerät soll wieder >10 Jahre benutzt werden.


Vergiß es.


----------



## airXgamer (2. Juli 2020)

Ich hole meinen alten Thread hier noch mal hoch und löse auf:

Geworden ist es ein 32" FullHD, Phillips, Modell keine Ahnung , Baujahr ~2011, Preis 35 Euro . Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das Teil noch ein paar hundert Jahre läuft  und alles ist gut. 

Braucht noch jemand nen Röhrenfernseher von Medion, ca. 20 Jahre alt?


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2020)

Krass wie wenig Anspruch manche Leute an gewisse Dinge haben


----------



## MrTopperH (3. Juli 2020)

ich558 schrieb:


> Krass wie wenig Anspruch manche Leute an gewisse Dinge haben



Umgekehrt schütteln manche Leute auch den Kopf, wenn sie mein Wohnzimmer-Heimkino sehen... 
TV, AVR und Lautsprecher sind schon 3x so teuer gewesen wie mein über 15 Jahre alter Gebrauchtwagen. Obwohl ich beim Auto dafür keine großen Ansprüche hab.
Von TV und Heimkinoanlage habe ich im Alltag mehr, so macht das Zocken, Filme gucken und Musik hören richtig derbe Spaß.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Juli 2020)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Ich hole meinen alten Thread hier noch mal hoch und löse auf:
> 
> Geworden ist es ein 32" FullHD, Phillips, Modell keine Ahnung , Baujahr ~2011, Preis 35 Euro . Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das Teil noch ein paar hundert Jahre läuft  und alles ist gut.
> 
> Braucht noch jemand nen Röhrenfernseher von Medion, ca. 20 Jahre alt?



Ich habe auch solche Leute die mit solchen Ideen zu mir kommen.....weil ich ja der Technikers der Familie und imbekanntenkreis bin.....mittlerweile sage ich jemanden der mit solchen Ansprüchen kommt: gebt mehr aus oder lasst es sein.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit oftmals solche billigen Dinger dann "empfohlen" mit Hinweise auf die miese Bildqualität- aber da war das Bild ja nicht " so wichtig".
Als die Dinger dann da standen, musste ich mir enttäuschte Sprüche anhören ala "da sah das Bild auf dem Röhren vT aber besser aus"......seitdem mache ich bei einem vT generell keine Beratung mehr wenn Käuferanspruch+mein eigener Anspruch+vorhandenes Budget sich nicht in Einklang bringen lassen.....und in meine "Recherche" investiere ich maximal 15 Minuten.


----------

